# Quercetin while bfing



## Lookingup (Feb 25, 2006)

I asked this question two years ago while nursing my first son. No one knew then, but I'm hoping research has changed since that time. Is quercetin safe while nursing?

Also, is nettle ok during nursing? I think it is, but I wanted to double check.

My allergies are awful. There's a great natural allergy med that combines quercetin and nettle that I want to try.

Thanks!


----------



## BeagleMommy (May 26, 2006)

I don't know from research or anything, but I have used quercetin while breastfeeding. It was the only thing that would get rid of a fever blister I had. Q. and vitamin C together did the trick. I had no problems from it and neither did dd, but that was taken for about a week until I was sure the f.b. was gone and not coming back.
The only other evidence I have is that a friend of mine is a LLL leader and she has said basically assume any part of normal, healthy living is safe while breastfeeding unless you have read otherwise. That's not a direct quote and she was not speaking for LLL at the time, but she is very knowledgeable about all things related to breastfeeding. It makes sense, too. The key word being HEALTHY. So, um no, drugs can be a problem, but a food supplement from onions skins is probably okay IMO.

Obviously, I'm not dispensing medical advice, just passing on my opinion and experience.







:


----------



## Lookingup (Feb 25, 2006)

Well, that does make sense.







Thanks for the input!


----------

